# Need some ideas for this area of my yard



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Right off our back patio we have an area that floods after a good rain due to poor grading. Water sits for at least 24 hours and kills all my grass. We've thought about installing a french drain and tapping into the Y connection that the downspouts connect to and run out towards the back of the property.

It's hard to tell from the angle of the picture but the grading is bad and even with a french drain it would have to be dug and angled to force the water to the drain.

We've also considered digging the area out a bit and either pouring more concrete to extend the patio or using flagstone or something similar. I'm just not sure how another stone would look against concrete.

Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. I can also share more pics if that would help.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Have you considered a mulch bed with some perennials? Cost effective and a nice addition to the yard. Imo it helps makes the patio and the lawn pop.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

MarkAguglia said:


> Have you considered a mulch bed with some perennials? Cost effective and a nice addition to the yard. Imo it helps makes the patio and the lawn pop.


One reason we pulled up all the pine straw from when the home was built and replaced it with sod is because our dogs. For some strange reason they like to eat the bark.

Do you think this area would need to be graded slightly if we did go that route or would throwing mulch down do ok with the current flooding issue we have?

I thought about doing something like this but I still thing an area would have to be dug about 3-6'' deep, filled with rock, and stones placed throughout. I'm just not sure if anything additional would have to be done with the standing water issue we have now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would pour concrete and extend my patio. Then take the dirt that will be leftover to build a slope away from the house.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> I would pour concrete and extend my patio. Then take the dirt that will be leftover to build a slope away from the house.


I'll take a photo later of the entire area to give you a better idea of the layout.

One section that you can see in the photo jets out further than the rest and is rounded. The corner of the house you see where the downspout is doesn't come out even with the big rounded section which is suppose is ok.

Are you suggesting concrete up to the edge of the house and bring it even all the way across?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I would pour concrete and extend my patio. Then take the dirt that will be leftover to build a slope away from the house.
> ...


Like this



I also can see you have a bit of a decline going towards your home. After you get the cement pour use all the dirt and buy some more if need be. Build the area up so the water runs opposite of your home. I don't think any French drain will solve a decline problem. Maybe I'm wrong though


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

The builder originally poured the concrete towards the house and the entire patio right out our backdoor flooded so they tore everything up, regraded the yard, installed drains underground for the downspouts, and layed new sod... Needless to say they didn't correct the issue 100% and now we are stuck correcting it ourselves.


----------

